# Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Friday Creek Shooting Star is doing great and turning out beautiful! Here are some pics from today!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

She's stunning!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

Wow ~ She is so beautiful! hlala:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

I am so green with envy!! Not only is she spotted but she's a tank! I'd love to have one like her.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

What a looker she is. Is she gonna be in the keeper pen?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

Just beautiful.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

She is beautiful, I'd sure love to have her in my herd!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

Thanks everyone! We are very pleased with how she is turning out! She is registered as 75% Boer, but is really 88%.

mmiller, we bought her from another farm, so yes, she is in the keeper pen!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

:ROFL: That makes sense if she had come from your place her name might have been Crossroads Shooting Star. Yup I walked right into that one.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

NICE girl!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

Very nice..... :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

Thanks! She seems really big for her age... she'll be 4 months in two weeks. :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

Can't wait to see her full grown! I bet she throws beautiful chunky kids too!!

Awesome girl.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

She is a very pretty doe! Very chunky too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

Thanks. )


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Crossroads' Red Dapple Doe~ 3 Months!*

Wow she is an awesome doe congrats to you.


----------

